# Graveur Matshita UJ 845 (Vitesse)



## Lou66 (22 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,

je viens d'acheter un Ibook G4 équipé d'un graveur DVD-R Matshita UJ 845.
je suis équipé également de Toast 6.
Mon problème : fixer la vitesse de gravure à x2 ou x4 (au delà, ma chaîne HIFI ne lit pas les CDs !)

OR CELA SEMBLE IMPOSSIBLE. Voilà 5 fois je tente de graver via Itumes ou Toast en fixant dans tous les cas la vitesse à x4 ou 2 et le graveur reste à x8.. et mes CDs sont illisibles par ma chaîne

Un technicien FNAC me disait que cela était du à mon support.. j'ai changé de Marque de CD.. même problème.

QUE FAIRE ???

A qui demander de l'aide ?

Merci pour vos conseils

Lou


----------



## kemp (23 Septembre 2005)

bonjour Lou,

Même problême que toi avec un Powerbook 17".
Seule la lecture du cd est lisible sur le Powebook, illisible sur Sony, Philips, Samsung. Peu importe la marque du CD et la vitesse de gravure.
Ce problême se corse dans mon cas car la gravure de DVD est lisible de manière aléatoire.
Le même problême sur mon iMac G5 et sur le Powerbook. 
J'ai déjà passé de nombreuses heures au tel avec le service après-vente, après attente, il faut chaque fois recommencer tout l'historique, on pose également chaque fois la question si on est abonné à applecare comme-çi dans ce cas on pourrait résoudre le problême .... voilà plus de 12 ans que je faisais confiance à Apple, mon attitude risque de changer si ce problême ne se règle pas aujourd'hui.
Seule solution que je voudrais tenter est l'achat d'un graveur externe, mais je crois que le superdrive n'est pas en cause et qu'il s'agit plutôt d'un problême de Tiger.

Sommes nous plusieurs dans ce cas ? 
(car on me considère comme un cas isolé et qu'il n'aurait pas d'autres plaintes)

voilà, 3 mois que cela traîne et raz le bol.


----------



## Lou66 (23 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,

le problème semble différent (et plsu sérieux encore !).. moi je ne peux pas abaisser la vitesse de gravure, donc je ne peux pas lire les CDs sur ma chaîne qui ne "voite" rien au delà de x4 (car vieille pionner... qui date de bien avant le temps de graveurs et des mp3...) en revanche, mon lecteur DVD par exemple lit ces CDs, de même que les DVDs que j'ai gravé.

L'aternative du vendeur FNAC : changer de chaîne HIFI ! (ben voyons..)
Autre réponse de sa part : le graveur est peut-être bridé pour ne pas graver sous x8.. "ah bon ? et comment le savoir ?"... Appeler Apple me dit-il, parce que lui il s'en fiche de savoir si oui ou non le graveur est bridé.. c'est la première fois qu'on lui soumet ce problème de gravure trop rapide.... en bref, il s'en tape , il a vendu ca machine.. au suivant !

Bref, ma question du jour, un graveur bridé pour ne pas graver trop doucement ça existe ?

Lou


----------



## kemp (24 Septembre 2005)

Hier, j'ai contacter à nouveau le service après-vente Mac, car mes CD audio graver avec mon Powerbook et le superdriver ne sont lisibles que par le Powerbook.
Réponse: "Il faut graver les CD audio à haute vitesse" ?????????????
Je te signale que chez moi, cela ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## Lou66 (25 Septembre 2005)

Cher Kemp

en dehors de ce pb de vitesse que je n'arrive pas à limiter, mon graveur semble bien fonctionner... tant pour les CDs que les DVDs..

Avec quel logiciel graves-tu ?... sous Toast6 il y a des options qd on grave CD MAc, Mac & PC etc.. ton pb est peut-être lié à ces options ?

Enfin, à ta place, je ramenerai mon ordi là où je l'ai acheté et je demanderai une "démo" en direct...

Bon courage !

Lou


----------

